# Where to find this kind of wood?



## Yo-han (15 Apr 2016)

Am looking for this type of wood for my new scape. Anybody has a name of the wood, or even better, a seller?


----------



## rebel (15 Apr 2016)

ADA horn wood perhaps?


----------



## dw1305 (15 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 





Yo-han said:


> Am looking for this type of wood for my new scape


 I don't know which wood this is, but I've picked up bits of dead Oak (_Quercus robur_) that look similar from <"Stag-horned Oak"> trees. 

If it is for your big tank? it might be worth talking to a local tree surgeon.





from <"tips for buying...">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Apr 2016)

Yep looks like horn wood. Ed at living aqua usually keeps iron wood which is the same...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## aurimas (16 Apr 2016)

Eduard Gercog have

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## aurimas (16 Apr 2016)

At least very similar 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (18 Apr 2016)

Is he a member here? When I Google for living aqua I find 20 stores...


----------



## Nelson (18 Apr 2016)

Eduard at Fresh Water Shrimp .


----------

